# Exhaust one more time



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

The ZZP midpipe is designed with an O2 sensor riser for the mounting location, this can typically fool the diagnostic.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

While that's true, Limited, it doesn't always work- mine needed to be accounted for in the tune.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so it would work to use the zzp o2 housing into the zzp mid pipe without cat and into the borla system. and would just need to program so i dont get the p0420 for cat!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yes, that is correct.


----------

